# LCdr. Wafa Dabbagh (first woman to wear hijab in CF) Dies of Cancer



## acooper (7 Dec 2010)

I saw this story in the Windsor Star today, and understand it was on the cover of the newspaper in Ottawa. Having read the article, I was sad that I hadn't heard of Lt.-Commander Wafa Dabbagh before. I think her story makes a good read, and she is a great example of how the CF works with diversity.

http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Former+Windsorite+wins+Governor+General+medal/3940235/story.html


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2010)

> Former+Windsorite+*wins*+Governor+General+medal


...except she didn't "win" the Operational Service Medal.  _hmmphh_ media  :


And I'm all for diversity in the CF, but having met her at CFC Toronto last year, a sailor who doesn't drink is just.....well, it's just _wrong_.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2010)

> On Monday at Rideau Hall, Gov. Gen. David Johnston awarded the first Operational Service Medals to 50 recipients, including Dabbagh, who was recognized for her participation in Operation Proteus, a Canadian training mission in Jerusalem.



To add to JM's statement, she was _awarded_ the medal for operational reasons, not because she wears a hijab.

Why must we make distinctions here?  

Congrats to her *and all others* awarded the same medal.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To add to JM's statement, she was _awarded_ the medal for operational reasons, not because she wears a hijab.
> 
> Why must we make distinctions here?
> 
> Congrats to her *and all others* awarded the same medal.




She appears to be a nice, normal, even _patriotic_ Muslim doing a nice, normal job in the CF. It's _news_. Man bites dog.


----------



## quadrapiper (7 Dec 2010)

Still, a good-news story for the CF. "We've got women, and Muslims, and Muslim women, and all three are doing well in uniform."


----------



## acooper (7 Dec 2010)

I never meant to imply that she got the medal because of the hijab - that's not my point. My point in posting was to bring up a story of how a "not-typical" soldier can have a successful CF career. It would have been far easier for her to quit at the first bit of adversity in her training, but she didn't. And especially in the US, where I grew up, a hijab wearing soldier would be FAR from the norm (I've never heard of it happening there, but I could easily be wrong). Hearing about stories like hers makes me far prouder of my adopted country than I am my birth country.


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Dec 2010)

At least the article actually mentioned what she was being 'awarded' the medal for. 

Curious though, if she has 15 years in the service, why is she not at least wearing her Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) Ribbon.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2010)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Curious though, if she has 15 years in the service, why is she not at least wearing her Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) Ribbon.


I suspect a slack & idle Cox'n -- not sorting out those officers.   ;D 

She was wearing a CD this summer.


----------



## NSDreamer (7 Dec 2010)

I'm curious at her having to do basic 3 times


----------



## dimsum (7 Dec 2010)

acooper said:
			
		

> I never meant to imply that she got the medal because of the hijab - that's not my point. My point in posting was to bring up a story of how a "not-typical" soldier can have a successful CF career. It would have been far easier for her to quit at the first bit of adversity in her training, but she didn't. *And especially in the US, where I grew up, a hijab wearing soldier would be FAR from the norm (I've never heard of it happening there, but I could easily be wrong). *Hearing about stories like hers makes me far prouder of my adopted country than I am my birth country.



I'll be the first to say I'm out of my lane here, but I do remember reading something about how some of the US forces do not allow alternative headdress, etc.  There was something about allowing the first US Army Sikhs to keep their turbans, facial hair, etc. in the past year or so.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I'm curious at her having to do basic 3 times


Fractured pelvis certainly explains not finishing the 2nd and needing a third.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Dec 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I'm curious at her having to do basic 3 times



If you read the article, it is outlined quite clearly:


> "By a quirk of bureaucracy -- and her own tenacious spirit -- Dabbagh did basic training three times. She wanted to enter the forces as an officer, but there were no openings, so she went in as a non-commissioned member. By the time Dabbagh completed basic training in St. Jean, Que., an officer position had opened up, so she immediately returned to re-do basic training, plus three extra weeks of officer training. Shortly before completing it, she fell from the top of the cargo net, cracking a rib and fracturing her pelvis.
> 
> After three months of recovery, she went back and did the officer training from the beginning."


----------



## Journeyman (8 Dec 2010)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> If you *read the article*, it is outlined quite clearly:


Oh sure, first you expect people to actually _read_ before commenting; next you're going to want them to _think_ and....and, who knows, _assess_ the info too.  


Those are pretty high expectations. Good luck.


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Dec 2010)

Not to detract from the lady's accomplishments, but it's certainly a "feel good" type story. I commend her on her tenacity and service.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Dec 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Dec 2010)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> If you read the article, it is outlined quite clearly:



 Well Mister Smart Ass (Said in a joking tone). I do not see why they made her redo basic. I just completed my basic this year as an officer WITH ncms. Then Moved on to do BOTP2/BMOQ2 and CAP. I did not have to redo my basic though because I did it with NCMs shockingly. 

 Hence why I don't understand why they made her redo it. Further if she cracked her ribs near the end, wouldn't they give her credit for the first few mods and just make her come back to do what she missed?

 Why she would have to redo ALL of basic 3 times is my question.

  :


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Dec 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Why she would have to redo ALL of basic 3 times is my question.



She was subject to the rules in place 15 years ago, you were subject to the rules in place this year.  The training system hasn't always been as forgiving regarding prior training and courses.

The answer lies in the Naval Reserves policies for training and recourses that were effective at the time, which may vary greatly from your recent personal experience.


----------



## Snakedoc (8 Dec 2010)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Curious though, if she has 15 years in the service, why is she not at least wearing her Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) Ribbon.



Nice story.  She has her CD on in the news video attached to the article, however she appears to be missing her centennial pin as well...but now we're just getting picky lol


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> She was subject to the rules in place 15 years ago, you were subject to the rules in place this year.  The training system hasn't always been as forgiving regarding prior training and courses.
> 
> The answer lies in the Naval Reserves policies for training and recourses that were effective at the time, which may vary greatly from your recent personal experience.



seen, thanks


----------



## MARS (8 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The answer lies in the Naval Reserves policies for training and recourses that were effective at the time, which may vary greatly from your recent personal experience.



Correct (obviously  )

NAVRES NCMs go to CFB Borden (and occasionally St Jean) for what is, IIRC, an 11i-sh week BMQ.

NAVRES Officer candidates go to NOTC VENTURE (used to be CFB Chilliwack) for, IIRC, a 15-ish week BMOQ.

I went to Chilliwack as a Naval Reservist with a mixed bag of RegF Army and Air Force OCdts.


----------



## Pusser (8 Dec 2010)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> At least the article actually mentioned what she was being 'awarded' the medal for.
> 
> Curious though, if she has 15 years in the service, why is she not at least wearing her Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) Ribbon.



Perhaps because it's an old picture?  She was wearing it at the ceremony.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2010)

Let's have posts remain on-topic, please; without semantical/grammatical diversions.  Off-topics posts removed.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Dec 2010)

If it was a recent picture (after the ceremony), she may not have wanted just the CD ribbon on as she didn't get a chance to get the OSM ribbon attached yet.


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Dec 2010)

Great read. It's good to see more and more diversity in the CF.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (9 Dec 2010)

acooper said:
			
		

> I never meant to imply that she got the medal because of the hijab - that's not my point. My point in posting was to bring up a story of how a "not-typical" *sailor* can have a successful CF career. It would have been far easier for her to quit at the first bit of adversity in her training, but she didn't. And especially in the US, where I grew up, a hijab wearing sailor would be FAR from the norm (I've never heard of it happening there, but I could easily be wrong). Hearing about stories like hers makes me far prouder of my adopted country than I am my birth country.



Fixed for you.

I have to say I definitely applaud her, in that things are already chaotic enough at basic, but to go that extra for her faith, is truly awesome. although I must say i'm slightly annoyed at the whole white, blonde haired, blue eyed comment...being that 1. thats typically a description used for Nazi-Germans....not Canadians, and 2. we're also divided by more then just skin colour here in Canada, there are all the various cultures/language barriers.  There are muslims of all kinds of backgrouns/colours/races etc, and likewise for most religions.

In this dark hour the CF is having what with all the criminal charges CF mbrs have been charged with lately I would say its definitely great to see the media looking at some of the positive aspects of the CF for a change.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Dec 2010)

Godwin has been invoked. Is the thread finished?


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2010)

One day, it won't be "news" (unusual or unique enough to draw MSM attention) to have someone in a hijab being recognized for doing their duty, just like it won't be "news" having females in combat arms command roles.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Dec 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> Great read. It's good to see more and more diversity in the CF.



Where does it stop, though?  My ancestors painted themselves blue and went into battle buck naked, with gigantic dogs as shock troops.  where's my right to a little diversity?  All of that notwithstanding, congrats to all for the recognition of their service.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Dec 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Where does it stop, though?  My ancestors painted themselves blue and went into battle buck naked, with gigantic dogs as shock troops.  where's my right to a little diversity?  All of that notwithstanding, congrats to all for the recognition of their service.



You mean thumperheads don't do that now? 8)

I see it for what it is a nice feel good PR piece.


----------



## GAP (13 Dec 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> My ancestors painted themselves blue and went into battle buck naked, with gigantic dogs as shock troops.



Easter Island? uh....you left something behind.....


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Dec 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Where does it stop, though?  My ancestors painted themselves blue and went into battle buck naked, with gigantic dogs as shock troops.  where's my right to a little diversity?



Would you consider this discrimination based on your Ethnic Origin, or is it Religious Discrimination?

Regardless, begin here.  Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Easter Island? uh....you left something behind.....



Wrong island methinks


----------



## Pusser (14 Dec 2010)

It was the ancient Britons who painted themselves with a blue dye called "woad" and fought naked.  In fact, the first Romans who came across the channel were set upon and run down by screaming blue harpies in chariots.  Yes, they were Britain's first victims of woad rage. ;D


----------



## brihard (14 Dec 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> It was the ancient Britons who painted themselves with a blue dye called "woad" and fought naked.  In fact, the first Romans who came across the channel were set upon and run down by screaming blue harpies in chariots.  Yes, they were Britain's first victims of woad rage. ;D



Goddamnit.



Well played.  ;D


----------



## dimsum (6 Jun 2012)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/First+woman+wear+hijab+Canadian+Forces+dies+cancer/6733705/story.html

RIP LCdr Dabbagh.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Jun 2012)

RIP LCdr Dabbagh.

Regarding the OSM it was created in Sept 2010, so yes, if she was awarded it in 2010 it probably was one of the first.
http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13849


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jun 2012)

Damn. Bye, Wafa.   


Sorry if I don't jump in on the pedantic medal-awarding aspect just now.   : 



Edit: if the comments by AmmoTech90 and myself seem puzzling, it's because a post questioning the LCdr's OSM has since been removed


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2012)

Didn't know the LCdr personally, but know a few who did have the pleasure. She was, by all accounts, awesome people and a proud sailor. I'm sure they, her family and the CF will miss her.

Condolences on the loss.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Jun 2012)

RIP LCdr Dabbagh.

I met her once, and I'm sure that others who have also, would note that her being the first CF member to wear a hijab was the last thing you would remember after meeting her.  She had an infectious energy and motivation that influenced all those around her.


Regards
G2G


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2012)

Condolences....


----------



## NSDreamer (6 Jun 2012)

رحمة الله عليك   LCdr Dabbag.

 When I was in school still, I wrote a paper on religious freedom that used you as an ideal to live up to in society, the world is a little sadder without you


----------



## Haggis (6 Jun 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> RIP LCdr Dabbag.
> 
> I met her once, and I'm sure that others who have also, would note that her being the first CF member to wear a hijab was the last thing you would remember after meeting her.  She had an infectious energy and motivation that influenced all those around her.



You forgot to add persistent enthusiasm and unbridaled pride in being a member of the profession of arms in Canada.

She will be missed.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Jun 2012)

RIP, Ma'am.

Fixed the rank and spelling of her name.
Thanks Occam.

Bruce.


----------



## Pencil Tech (6 Jun 2012)

Very sad. I didn't know her personally but shared an elevator at Pearkes with her several times. I really nice lady. Condolences to her family.


----------

